# SnG this weekend anyone??



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

any allroaders plan on attending show 'n go this weekend in Englishtown??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: SnG this weekend anyone?? (AHarmes5)*

no, but i fully expect pictures of any you encounter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: SnG this weekend anyone?? (bhb399mm)*

I will be there....I think I'm going to enjoy Show and Go because I told the girl that I might not even show the AR and I'm not setting up a booth and that I just wanna enjoy the show...makes for a stress free show....but somehow I see myself cleaning the crap outta the car and putting it in anyway.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

lol, it looks like ya went with the later part of the above. the car looked clean as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

